# Worst UFC Fight Ever



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

What do you guys think was the worst UFC fight in history? I'd have to say the Starnes/Quarry fight, but it did have its moments.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

personally i say Koscheck v Sanchez... that was the biggest pile of crap ever.


and Shamrock v Sevrn will get alot of votes too im sure hehe


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir

Royce Gracie vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Adasko said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir*
> 
> Royce Gracie vs Ken Shamrock


I think it is interesting..

I say Kos vs Diego 2..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

any of the past few Machida or Rashad fights, these guys just dont entertain me.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Ken Shamrock vs Dan Severn 2, Both had similar game plans...Wait for the other to shoot and it RARELY happened, they just circled each other for 30 minutes.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Sylvia vs Arlovski 3, biggest pile of crap ever and Kos vs Sanchez was poor.


----------



## MarkJ40 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sylvia v Monson was a joke, big John had to get them together and tell them to fight!


----------



## coo1beans (Mar 3, 2008)

easy as pie, that would be Kalib Starnes vs Nate Quarry. That fight was like a game of tag... ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does Starnes vs Quarry count as a fight, although it did have the classic rock hammer moment to save it.

dam beat me to it


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Royce v Shamrock 2

Arlovski v Sylvia 3

Shamrock v Severn 2


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

Gabriel Gonzaga Vs. Kevin Jordan


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MarkJ40 said:


> Sylvia v Monson was a joke, big John had to get them together and tell them to fight!


I think that was Arlovski Sylvia 3.

Quarry Starnes was awful and if you iclude TUF fights then Rashad Whitehead was pretty poor aswell.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

there are a couple from the old days that are extremly bad, but the rules where so different back then. however in newer time it would be :

sanchez vs koscheck.... this fight was uberhyped and i bought into it. ended up with a borefest

and....

sherk vs franca... 25 minutes of muscleblanketing zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> *Royce v Shamrock 2*
> 
> Arlovski v Sylvia 3
> 
> Shamrock v Severn 2


Two legendary fighters I know but this fight was 30+ minutes of basically watching Ken's face being smothered in Royce's gi, with the occassional headbutt or punch.

Starnes/Quarry- no need to say more.

Kos/Sanchez- I was watching this with a non-fan but I sold him on this fight by telling him how much they hated each other and late in the second round he turned to me and said: "These guys hate each other? Seriously?" Me: :dunno::confused05:

Swick/Burkman- :sarcastic11:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Sylvia vs Monson was BORING


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

sylvia arlovski 3 a lot of the tuf fights


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Quarry vs. Starnes
Kos vs. Diego
Jordan vs. Gonzaga


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sylvia vs. Arlovski III, or Severn vs. Shamrock.

Kos vs. Sanchez was pretty damn bad...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Gracie vs Severn
Gracie vs Shamrock
Shamrock vs Severn
Justin McCully vs anybody --> all of his fights suck
Ortiz vs Rashad


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't see how it get's any worse then Quarry/Starnes.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I don't see how it get's any worse then Quarry/Starnes.


Easy this was only 15 min or boredom. Shamrock Vs Severn was 30 minutes of boredom.

See how that works?


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

bisping vs hammill
starnes vs quarry
tito vs rashad


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Easy this was only 15 min or boredom. Shamrock Vs Severn was 30 minutes of boredom.
> 
> See how that works?


sherk vs franca was 25 min.

and the quarry fight wasnt really a fight though


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

norway1 said:


> sherk vs franca was 25 min.
> 
> and the quarry fight wasnt really a fight though



Still 5 min less and Sherk Vs Franca was IMO not as bad as people say. Sherk was advancing his position all the time, there were also some solid knees landed by Franca.

And in the Starnes Vs Quarry fight, at least Quarry was landing some damaging kicks, dont get me wrong it was boring, but nothin close to as boring as the Shamrock Vs Severn fight.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd have to say Chuck Liddell vs Silvia


NAWT 

Seen some poor fights.. Also to Adasko, in your opinion can you tell us why that fight was one of the worst?


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Gracie v. Shamrock
Koscheck v. Sanchez

Maybe the UFC should have a system for reducing pay for some fights that go the distance, like an after-the-fact yellow card. For instance, they could use Compustrike statistics and reduce a fighter's pay if they throw a pitiful number of strikes, takedown attempts, and submission attempts. I'm not being entirely serious, but it's an idea. And don't get the idea that I hate fights that go the distance. That's not the problem. I love 3 & 5 round back and forth wars. 

Merit pay works.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shamrock vs Taktarov.
Shamrock vs Gracie 2.
Shamrock vs Severn 2.

I wanted to eat a gun after watching these fights, they were that bad.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Shamrock vs Taktarov.
> Shamrock vs Gracie 2.
> Shamrock vs Severn 2.
> 
> I wanted to eat a gun after watching these fights, they were that bad.


so basicly you find shamrock boring ? :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's not that, but Ken has been in some horrible, horrible fights. 

Miletich vs Burnett was horrendous, too. Then again, it was Pat Miletich.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

norway1 said:


> *sherk vs franca was 25 min.*
> 
> and the quarry fight wasnt really a fight though


Sherk/Franca wasn't really that bad in my opinion I don't see why so many people hate it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Franca vs Sherk really wasn't that boring.

Neither was Sylvia vs Monson.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Villian said:


> Any fight involving Machida


Couldn't agree more.
Also....
Any Rashad Evans fight
Monson vs. Sylvia
Starnes vs. Quarry
Shamrock vs. Severn 2


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

_First prize: _

Ken Shamrock vs. Dan Severn II. It's not even really a fight at all.

_Honourable mentions_

Royce vs. Ken II. Almost as bad as the Severn fight, but at least there's sustained contact between the two fighters.

Sylvia vs. Arlovski III. The biggest reason people rip on Tim, aside from the whole poop thing. Strange, though, how Arlovski gets little of the blame.

Miletich vs. Burnett. Yeah, this was bad. Pat loves his clinch, though, he does.


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)

Hands DOWN!!!!

Danny Abaddi vs Jorge Gurgel


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

You guys gotta watch some older fights. Not only are you missing the bad stuff, but some really good stuff, too.

Abaddi vs. Gurgel isn't even _close_ to being the worst UFC fight ever.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> You guys gotta watch some older fights. Not only are you missing the bad stuff, but some really good stuff, too.
> 
> Abaddi vs. Gurgel isn't even _close_ to being the worst UFC fight ever.


Yeah really, some of these choices are mind boggling. 

So yeah, take vandalian's advice and watch some older fights.

Patino vs Miletich was just horrible. I like Patino, but damn, it's Pat Miletich. 

Ruas vs Oleg 1 sucked, too. Mostly because of Marco.


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)

That fight involved the worst fighter ever to walk into the octagon in Abaddi, and then Jorge was as boring as it gets.

Jorge has become more exctiting since then.


Anything with Abaddi is TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Last (hopefully last, that is) bout with Kaleb Starnes.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Still 5 min less and Sherk Vs Franca was IMO not as bad as people say. Sherk was advancing his position all the time, there were also some solid knees landed by Franca.
> 
> And in the Starnes Vs Quarry fight, at least Quarry was landing some damaging kicks, dont get me wrong it was boring, but nothin close to as boring as the Shamrock Vs Severn fight.


I didn't find the Sherk vs Franca fight boring. I think a lot of people do because they had the mindset that it would be boring before the fight actually happened.

I don't think Sherk is boring, He is a very technical fighter to watch and it's great to watch as well.

Sylvia vs Monson isn't as boring as some say aswell.

Sylvia vs Arlovski was both fighters fault. Arlovski is usually aggressive and i think Sylvia was predicting him to be the same so he avoided getting in a brawl with Arlovski who is very good at them if he wants to be and sat back for Arlovski to come forward but instead sat back being more defensive then usual but then again i don't know for sure.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

dblock said:


> Gabriel Gonzaga Vs. Kevin Jordan


winner right here.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Sylvia vs Arlovski was both fighters fault. Arlovski is usually aggressive and i think Sylvia was predicting him to be the same so he avoided getting in a brawl with Arlovski who is very good at them if he wants to be and sat back for Arlovski to come forward but instead sat back being more defensive then usual but then again i don't know for sure.


the first two rounds wernt too bad, Andrei was landing some serious leg kicks i think that woulda opened up Tim for more punishment, but supposedly and Andrei wouldnt confirm or deny (he just kept saying things changed in the fight and had to change gameplans) he tore up his knee and/or ankle and couldnt realy put weight on it let alone throw kicks... i think that was a bigger part of it. but yeah after that it wasnt that great a fight...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

The worst thing is that Slyvia vs AA 3 made it to the highlight show UFC unleashed cos that night also had Ortiz vs Shamrock 2, which was not a bad fight it just eneded to quickly then they lump that five round steamer at the after that in a one hour highlight show.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

Werdum vs Arlovski and Heath Herring vs Jake O'Brien


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Judoka said:


> I didn't find the Sherk vs Franca fight boring. I think a lot of people do because they had the mindset that it would be boring before the fight actually happened.
> 
> I don't think Sherk is boring, He is a very technical fighter to watch and it's great to watch as well.
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a rumor that Andrei was hurt for that fight? And he just doesn't want to talk about it because it would sound like an excuse.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

What about Anthony Johnson vs Kevin Burns at UFC Fight Night 14 (That UFC fight during the Affliction Event).
I can't believe Rumble Johnson lost by TKO, it was Kevin Burns should have been DQ - because eye gouging has never been OK - not even during the "No Rules" UFC.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

williamrod99 said:


> What about Anthony Johnson vs Kevin Burns at UFC Fight Night 14 (That UFC fight during the Affliction Event).
> I can't believe Rumble Johnson lost by TKO, it was Kevin Burns should have been DQ - because eye gouging has never been OK - not even during the "No Rules" UFC.


That was a good fight it was just one of the worst decisions in UFC history.


----------

